#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  What Was Best For You...School Life or College Life??

## Saumya

Well..the question says it all..please vote with some comments...





  Similar Threads: Engineering College life is the best life. LiFe Aim of life Live in Australia - What is the life style in Australia - Life in Australia Those who appear in ur life

----------


## [FE].Zatak

life @ +2   was my BestTTtTT

----------


## aaron

School Life is Better..

----------


## akchadha

college life bcoz its cool life full of independence.

----------


## Ankit Gupta

College Life..definitly for me..as it is always more fun than school..you have more independence..more freedom..so more FUN!:ignat_02:   :yoos_01:

----------


## karya

*School days were golden days but college life also rocks...:ghz_01:*

----------


## kish

College life is much more exciting...the first rush of youth!!!

----------


## sciengprof

It is indeed a  tough question.Because both the life are indispensable part of our life.Both have their own importance.In the school life we will learn "how to be" and in the college life too we'll learn the lessons of "how to be "to a small extent  and apply the things which we have already learnt.For the college life to be fun and exciting,we have to give credit to the school life.
So,I would say "school life is better than college life" because we get lot to learn from it.

----------


## mangzee

guys....school life is the best and memroable..... that Innocence.....those silly fights....that school day...children day....  man i feel like crying...  :(blush):

----------


## vrishtisingh

Hmm..a tough question...Both of them have their own importance at their place...
School life has its own advantages..similarly for college life also..

----------

